# Antique tractor pull, South Hiram ME July 11, 2004



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

July 11th @ Noon
Antique Tractor Pull and Ossipee Vally Fair
Ossipee Vally Fairgrounds, South Hiram Rd, South Hiram, ME 
Call Paul Hopkins 207-793-8434

Sorry, but there was no link.


----------

